# Anyone seen or used a Crapshooter?



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks kinda cool for k-sinks with grease.
http://m.bullfrogind.com/#2889


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pic of a cell phone....I don't get it.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

crapshooter ?
Isnt that what you do when your sitting around a camp fire and drinking beer ?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> pic of a cell phone....I don't get it.


you have to " click " on the phone.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.bullfrogind.com/Products.html

Here we go again. 

Mark


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Weird, I copied and pasted the link off my phone. 

Go to www.bullfrogind.com 

It's a little electric jetter built into a box all nicely self contained. Saw it on page 68 of the newest Cleaner magazine.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> Weird, I copied and pasted the link off my phone.
> 
> Go to www.bullfrogind.com
> 
> It's a little electric jetter built into a box all nicely self contained. Saw it on page 68 of the newest Cleaner magazine.


Someone ordered one on the Ridgid site and then canceled when the spec were to hard to figure out. If you watch their videos, I believe they are made in the kitchen of the woman who owns Bullfrog.

Mark


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Didn't see it over there sorry


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow in the video that sucker assumed that line was spotless just because it drained. Less than 2 gpm in a 4" grease clogged line.


----------

